# Best protein sources for baby Redfoot



## Rakaraven (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey everybody, I'm a new Redfoot owner who's new to the forum. Just looking for the best suggestions for protein in my torts diet. Tomorrow is the first time I will be offering protein with her greens and want one that will be nutritious and enjoyable. I was thinking butter worms or a bit of boiled chicken. Also, what is the general opinion on offering some whitefish(Pike) on protein day? And if so, would I steam it? Thanks!


----------



## Merrick (Aug 14, 2015)

Hard boiled eggs are really good not sure how often though


----------



## newCH (Aug 14, 2015)

Sheldon enjoys a bit of canned tuna for his protein. 
I buy the tuna packed in water. He likes tuna better than
chicken, probably has a better smell to him.


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 14, 2015)

Yeah I was also curious about how often they eat protien. I heard hard boiled eggs are good aswell, ima try that next


----------



## ascott (Aug 15, 2015)

Rakaraven said:


> Hey everybody, I'm a new Redfoot owner who's new to the forum. Just looking for the best suggestions for protein in my torts diet. Tomorrow is the first time I will be offering protein with her greens and want one that will be nutritious and enjoyable. I was thinking butter worms or a bit of boiled chicken. Also, what is the general opinion on offering some whitefish(Pike) on protein day? And if so, would I steam it? Thanks!




I would suggest if feeding chicken or tuna that you offer organic...it is truly horrific the amount of chemicals introduced into the animal/fish....you can also offer nightcrawlers...freeze dries shrimp and crickets sprinkled on the greens pile...


----------



## naturalman91 (Aug 15, 2015)

I've tried chicken and hard boiled eggs and got no response got organic tuna and bam it was a hit


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 15, 2015)

naturalman91 said:


> I've tried chicken and hard boiled eggs and got no response got organic tuna and bam it was a hit


Nice ima take a look at that at the store, how often do you use it?


----------

